# msn slow to load



## islandguy (Mar 3, 2002)

msn and hotmail slow to load,other sites seem ok. have pent 1 80 ram ,using explorer5.5.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

How slow? Msn is normally a little slower than a lot of sites.

There is a reason for it but I`m not sure what it is. I have checked mail there in three different places on three different computers and Isp`s can`t tell any difference in them.

you don`t have to be exact but post back and give us an idea of how long


----------



## islandguy (Mar 3, 2002)

Hi. it takes several min to get msn, and several more to get into hotmail,i also can't get hotmail to load from the icon on the bottom of the screen,it used to work ok until msn changed things a couple of months ago,any help will be appreciated.


----------



## TekBonkerz (May 12, 1999)

Purge your IE cache thingamajigi.. 

Click on *Start > Settings > Control Panel* then click on *Internet Options* icon. 
Click on the *DELETE FILES* button, put a checkmark on *Delete all offline content* then click on *OK* 
Click on the *Clear History* button then restart your PC.

Hope this helps


----------



## islandguy (Mar 3, 2002)

Tried the above ,but is no faster..


----------



## TekBonkerz (May 12, 1999)

Ok ... lets try something .... goto this link

Internet Surfer

And download *Internet Surfer* Its a small browser.
Use that browser to goto the MSN and Hotmail cites and let me know if they are slow with this browser also.


----------



## islandguy (Mar 3, 2002)

Ok, tried Internet Surfer, it opened up much faster,now when i start up and go to msn, it opens Hotmail fast enough for me.But i don't know how this could have corrected problem.Assumeing it was a problem with Msn.Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## TekBonkerz (May 12, 1999)

It just needed a knudge .... LOL
Glad to have helped


----------

